# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Connexion base Access avec infopath

## Jacquouille

::D:  Bonjour  toutes et  tous

J'essaie de connecter une source de donnes ACCESS pour un formulaire que j'essaye de crer.

Le menu me porpose tout sauf une base de type Access



Qui peut me dire...
J'suis nul ou aveugle ?

Merci beaucoup

----------


## virgul

Salut,

Dsol mais je ne comprends pas.

Tu as un fichier mdb (base de donnes access) sur ton poste?

Quand tu clique sur slctionn une source de donnes tu vas sur ton disque et tu slctionne ton fichier mdb? Qu'es-ce qui ne va pas?

++

Thierry

----------


## Jacquouille

::bug:: 

Merci Virgul pour ta rponse rapide.
En fait, je suis novice dans le bazard tu as du le remarquer.
Il faut commencer par planter le dcors.

Je suis sous Infopath 2007 dans l'environnement Windows Vista Pro.
Je veux crer un formulaire dont une liste droulante sera alimente par les tuples d'une base de donnes quelqconques (xls, mdb, etc.)
Lors de mon chox dans cette liste droulant dynamique, il s'affichera dans des champs textes dessous la suite eds champs correspondants.

Par ex, pour tre clair dans ma demande :

J'ai une base de donne sous excel  avec 3 champs : nom, prnom, adresse
Dans mon formulaire , je mets un champs de type "Liste droulante" dynamique. Dessous 2 autres autres champs normaux.
Lorsque j'ouvre ma liste droulante, je veux pouvoir trouver les datas correspondants au champ nom de ma BDD.
Lorsque j'ai effctu mon chox par clic dans cette liste, je veux qu'automatiquement les champs sis en dessous s'implmentent avec les datas des champs prnom et adresse correspondant  cet item.

Le pb que je rencontre lorsque je veux connecter infopath  une BDD et que je choisis soit une BDD Access, soit une BDD Excel c'est qu'il me rpond :
Impossible de connnecter  cette base, il doit s'agir une base de type SQL

En fait ce qu'il me faudrait c'est la dmarche pas  pas avec un cas concret le plus simple : une base avec 2 champs et un formulaire avec une liste droulante et un champs pour que je comprenne la dmarche de A  Z.

Peux-tu faire quelque chose pour moi ou me renvoyer sur un tuto trs simple avec un exemple

Je te remercie pour ton aide

----------


## melodyyy

quand tu ouvres infopath tu as un assistant  droite qui te dit "crer un nouveau formulaire" et la tu coches nouveau a partir d'une source de donnes  ::): 

j'ai bien reu ton petit mot  ::):

----------

